# Real Tails



## Kiszka (Jan 9, 2010)

*At this point, I'd like to ask everyone to ignore Artalds. He's only feeding off of the responses we give, so just ignore him.* 


Does anybody around here own a real tail or maybe thinking about buying one?
I own a few myself and because of that, I've become pretty adept at taking care of them. I was wondering if anybody would like some tips or possibly a tutorial (which I would post in the tutorial section of FAF) on storage, brushing, and just general care tips for real fur tails?
Thanks! :]

Sample of what it would contain minus photo refs:



> How to store:
> Always hang up your tail. If you don't already have a chain on it (see section __ ) then you can clamp the top with a pants hanger.
> If your tail twists when hung up, (see section ___ ) then it must be kept layed down not touching anything. (Section ___ is on how to wire a tail straight.)
> 
> ...


This is an awful rough draft so ignore spelling blah, etc. It's just me writing down what I need to cover and what I want to say before I forget.
I'll update if I've forgotten anything.


----------



## Reednemer (Jan 9, 2010)

Well i was about to cut off a dogs tai- Youknow what nevermind.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2010)

i wear a real red fox tail just about everywhere i go. i LOVE it. like, it's not like fake tails that are full of fluff and stiff and stuff, so they're so cumbersome. it's limp and just kinda wags as i walk. (in b4 that'swhatshesaid.) ...

the problem i've had with real tails is that they're normally hooked onto something with a keychain sort of thing, those beaded chains that lock together, and tugging tends to pull the chain until it tears the hide under the fur. :c


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2010)

It may just be me but I find wearing a dead animal's tail a little creepy. Like that serial killer who made a belt of his victim's nipples.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It may just be me but I find wearing a dead animal's tail a little creepy. Like that serial killer who made a belt of his victim's nipples.



hey, they're already dead. what other use do their body parts serve now?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey, they're already dead. what other use do their body parts serve now?



Goatse obviously.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 9, 2010)

Nope, the closest things to a real tail I own are the ones attached to my cats, and I think they'd object to letting me borrow them.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 9, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i wear a real red fox tail just about everywhere i go. i LOVE it. like, it's not like fake tails that are full of fluff and stiff and stuff, so they're so cumbersome. it's limp and just kinda wags as i walk. (in b4 that'swhatshesaid.) ...
> 
> the problem i've had with real tails is that they're normally hooked onto something with a keychain sort of thing, those beaded chains that lock together, and tugging tends to pull the chain until it tears the hide under the fur. :c


That was actually going to be a part of my possible tutorial.
You need to sew the leather at the top of the slit so that the chain doesn't tear the hole up to the edge. :]


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 9, 2010)

:S i wear a fake tail, because i've never come across a real one...
I probablly wouldn't of bought one becuase it was an animal before...


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 9, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> :S i wear a fake tail, because i've never come across a real one...
> I probablly wouldn't of bought one becuase it was an animal before...


I bought three of mine from a seller on FA, and one at a con. I've never come across any others, so I can see how you could have never come across any.
I don't buy if the money is going to fur farms or the direct killing of animals. I buy scraps and roadkill.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> That was actually going to be a part of my possible tutorial.
> You need to sew the leather at the top of the slit so that the chain doesn't tear the hole up to the edge. :]



heyy, good idea! thanks! c:


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

I wear a dyed black fox's tail.
I also carry around a taxidermy fox I turned into a puppet
and I'm making a taxidermy fox head that I'm turning into a mask.

I'm actually a taxidermist.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

i just hang mine up :/ and i brush it out sometimes when it gets all ruffled from wearing it day to day. its white, so i try to keep it clean, i have NO idea how im going to wash it


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been wanting to buy a real coyote tail off of ebay. I think it'd be cool.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I've been wanting to buy a real coyote tail off of ebay. I think it'd be cool.



you should do it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you should do it.


I totally will now


That or a black fox tail.


----------



## Gight (Jan 9, 2010)

I would never...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I totally will now
> 
> 
> That or a black fox tail.




I'll sell you mine...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll sell you mine...


No monies right now, but thanks for the offer :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> No monies right now, but thanks for the offer :3



no prob.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dyed black fox's tail.



Same. I bought it on eBay and it reeked of cigarette smoke.
So much Febreze...

But it's secksey, though it feels wirery compared to my fabric tails.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Same. I bought it on eBay and it reeked of cigarette smoke.
> So much Febreze...
> 
> But it's secksey, though it feels wirery compared to my fabric tails.



the dyed ones always do...

I have a natural one and it's oh so soft and flexible.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the dyed ones always do...
> 
> I have a natural one and it's oh so soft and flexible.



*longs for it*

Hey... you're that DICK who turned the whole human race into yourself!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> *longs for it*
> 
> Hey... you're that DICK who turned the whole human race into yourself!



yes, but you better bloody well appreciate it. I for one think it was a great improvement.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

other then online, they are VEEERY plentiful at medieval fairs. all the colors...all the softness...murr~


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes, but you better bloody well appreciate it. I for one think it was a great improvement.



You did look good in a dress, I'll grant you that.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jan 9, 2010)

I got one from the Renaissance festival and it got a bit dirty..so I just ran it under a bit of water......then my mother saw that it was wet and thought it would be a good idea to ring it out T_T yeah good by to that tail
now I have a black fox tail that I got off E-bay and I try to be really careful with it and not let it get dirty or anything I have not brushed it or anything , but I would love tips on how to care/store it


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 9, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> but I would love tips on how to care/store it



Mine's been hanging on peg in my bedroom wall for months, and it's fine.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You did look good in a dress, I'll grant you that.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I wear a dyed black fox's tail.
> I also carry around a taxidermy fox I turned into a puppet
> and I'm making a taxidermy fox head that I'm turning into a mask.
> 
> I'm actually a taxidermist.


I'm not sure I believe you.. :/



ChickO'Dee said:


> i just hang mine up :/ and i brush it out sometimes when it gets all ruffled from wearing it day to day. its white, so i try to keep it clean, i have NO idea how im going to wash it


THAT I can put in the tutorial also. :]



Shenzebo said:


> I've been wanting to buy a real coyote tail off of ebay. I think it'd be cool.


I think I'd be wary of ebay unless it definitely looked like it was just an individual seller and not a furfarm source..



Harebelle said:


> Same. I bought it on eBay and it reeked of cigarette smoke.
> So much Febreze...
> 
> But it's secksey, though it feels wirery compared to my fabric tails.


It's probably dirty and needs to be aired out or something.
:Edit: oh, wait, did you say Febreze? ;___;
You should Never Ever spray any kind of deodorizer or hair product or anything on real fur. It's not like your own head, where you can take a shower and wash it.
No wonder the fur feels odd.



Sheba_Metaluna said:


> I got one from the Renaissance festival and it got a bit dirty..so I just ran it under a bit of water......then my mother saw that it was wet and thought it would be a good idea to ring it out T_T yeah good by to that tail
> now I have a black fox tail that I got off E-bay and I try to be really careful with it and not let it get dirty or anything I have not brushed it or anything , but I would love tips on how to care/store it


oh jeez. you Might have been able to save the tail but I don't know what it looked like.
It's quite okay (and actually probably good for the fur) to lightly comb it with a clean comb that you do *not* use on your own hair and always keep it stored hanging up.
I'll have more info in the tutorial. :]


----------



## Nargle (Jan 10, 2010)

I like leather, so I really have no problem with owning fur products. The problem is, though, I would never want to fund a fur farm. I even try to boycott most cruel farming practices for food animals, for instance, I don't buy any pork or beef products, and I try to get free-ranged poultry products when I can afford it. I've seen videos of how animals are treated, even in the US, and I think it's horrendous. Puppy mills are illegal in the US, so why should I support something just as bad, if not worse? However, if I was 100% sure that the fur was either hunted or came from another non-fur farm, non-cruel source, then I'd gladly buy.

As for care instructions, why not look up guides for caring for things like fur coats? Same concept, right? Also, most fur tends to have waterproof oils that repel dirt, so just based on common sense I think it would be a good idea never to clean with soap, which would wash off the protective oils, only use water and brush out dirt.


----------



## Kingman (Jan 10, 2010)

I dunno all I have that's real fur is my coon hat. I mean the tail is there so...but yeah I don't think it counts.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 10, 2010)

I want to get a real tail but I've never seen one.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 10, 2010)

I want a real tail :[


----------



## MrBlack (Jan 10, 2010)

I wouldn't want to own an actual tail, I'd be perfectly fine with a fake one.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a nifty earthy color fox tail :3


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 10, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I like leather, so I really have no problem with owning fur products. The problem is, though, I would never want to fund a fur farm. I even try to boycott most cruel farming practices for food animals, for instance, I don't buy any pork or beef products, and I try to get free-ranged poultry products when I can afford it. I've seen videos of how animals are treated, even in the US, and I think it's horrendous. Puppy mills are illegal in the US, so why should I support something just as bad, if not worse? However, if I was 100% sure that the fur was either hunted or came from another non-fur farm, non-cruel source, then I'd gladly buy.


Same here. I only buy if I am for-sure.


Nargle said:


> As for care instructions, why not look up guides for caring for things like fur coats? Same concept, right? Also, most fur tends to have waterproof oils that repel dirt, so just based on common sense I think it would be a good idea never to clean with soap, which would wash off the protective oils, only use water and brush out dirt.


Are you advising to others or me? haha
I'm the one writing the tutorial


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I'm not sure I believe you.. :/



look and weep. look and weep.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Bird-Taxidermy-WARNING:Not-for-the-easily-offende/


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jan 11, 2010)

I really Don't think my old tail was savable ...seeing as it kinda became 2 pieces after that lol..but I keep my new tail hanging up on my chest of drawers 
it is in good condition and is now older that the tail that was destroyed...
well I shouldn't sat destroyed totally...now I have a brown bunnie/ deer tail I guess X3


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 11, 2010)

I just find having a real tail just too karmic for my liking


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> look and weep. look and weep.
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Bird-Taxidermy-WARNING:Not-for-the-easily-offende/


Very nice, but all that proves is that you know how to post links. ;]


----------



## Bir (Jan 11, 2010)

I work at a Ren Faire that carries a LOT of tails. I have several of them here at home. 

One time I was watching someone on stage at the faire, and some guy spilled his beer all over me, and my tail. I got one of those fuzzy good-for-nothing-on-regular-hair brushes wet and put a TINY bit of my cat's soap in it, and brushed it out. To get rid of the soap I just re-wet the brush, brushed out all of the soap, and put it in the dryer on VERY DELICATE. 

Came out beautiful. xD


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd rather have a fake one.

About 2 years ago, I knew this girl Jamie that was 14/15 years old and it was the day before Halloween. She said something that she might wear a tail. I asked her if it was real and she said "Yea" but they don't want to think it is. Anyway I told her that If she wore it on Halloween, I wouldn't speak to her for a loooong time and she said she wouldn't wear it. The next day... I walk into school and I was on my way to class when I saw her and I tried to see if she had the fox tail on and there it was... She looked at me and I just shook my head at her in disappointment. She wasn't even a real furry either...


----------



## Conker (Jan 11, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I'd rather have a fake one.
> 
> About 2 years ago, I knew this girl Jamie that was 14/15 years old and it was the day before Halloween. She said something that she might wear a tail. I asked her if it was real and she said "Yea" but they don't want to think it is. Anyway I told her that If she wore it on Halloween, I wouldn't speak to her for a loooong time and she said she wouldn't wear it. The next day... I walk into school and I was on my way to class when I saw her and I tried to see if she had the fox tail on and there it was... She looked at me and I just shook my head at her in disappointment. She wasn't even a real furry either...


Good for her. I'm glad she embraced the spirit of Halloween!


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone who wants a real tail: ebay.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It may just be me but I find wearing a dead animal's tail a little creepy. Like that serial killer who made a belt of his victim's nipples.


 motherfucking lol


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Jan 11, 2010)

I plan to buy one soon. I would wear them everywhere along with my colar!


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with legally obtained tails. Taxidemists obtain them all the time, it's no big deal. I mean the roadkill has to go SOMEWHERE. I'm looking to buy a tail very soon too. ^^ I love them so much <3


----------



## RipperFang (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought a tail at an Anime convention and I wore it for a solid day until my best friend's boyfriend decided it would be hilarious to pull it and rip went the hide that connected the keychain. I'm currently trying to fix it...


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 12, 2010)

Well wearing a real raven tail would look just _silly_... And I think it would be just a _little_ creepy for me. So no. Besides, I'm perfectly content with my big fake one.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a real one for meets and such. I reserve the fake ones for fursuits.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats really gross man. Leave animal tails on animals, dead or not. D:


----------



## Conker (Jan 12, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Thats really gross man. Leave animal tails on animals, dead or not. D:


Not like the corpses are using them :\


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

Conker said:


> Not like the corpses are using them :\



^ Pretty much sums up my dead body looting during the next World War.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

Morroke said:


> ^ Pretty much sums up my dead body looting during the next World War.


I know this is completely off topic but WHY ARE YOU A BEAR? YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE A WOLVERINE. GAWD.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I know this is completely off topic but WHY ARE YOU A BEAR? YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE A WOLVERINE. GAWD.



I'M STILL A WOLVERINE AT HEART!

DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO FIND GOOD WOLVERINE ARTISTS ;^;


----------



## Reednemer (Jan 12, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I know this is completely off topic but WHY ARE YOU A BEAR? YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE A WOLVERINE. GAWD.


 

STOP ASKING SUCH THINGS IN THESE THREADS, SEND A FUCKING PRIVATE MESSAGE GODDAMN.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> STOP ASKING SUCH THINGS IN THESE THREADS, SEND A FUCKING PRIVATE MESSAGE GODDAMN.



R-r-r-r-reported!

Durp


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I'M STILL A WOLVERINE AT HEART!
> 
> DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO FIND GOOD WOLVERINE ARTISTS ;^;


Darwolverine?



Reednemer said:


> STOP ASKING SUCH THINGS IN THESE THREADS, SEND A FUCKING PRIVATE MESSAGE GODDAMN.


STOP RESPONDING TO MY POINTLESS MESSAGES THEN, THAT MAKES YOU AS BAD AS ME


Also stop posting overused memes :/


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Darwolverine?



I know he is _excellent_.

BUT STILL.

I donno, bears are kinda more there with personality and all that.

You know, sleeping a lot and uhh

Raiding picnics.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I'M STILL A WOLVERINE AT HEART!
> 
> DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO FIND GOOD WOLVERINE ARTISTS ;^;


 
My school's mascott is a wolverine. I'm not too bad at drawing anthros of them


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 12, 2010)

Conker said:


> Not like the corpses are using them :\



I just think its really offensive to use a dead animals body for something as silly as furry vanity.
I mean, yeah if your doing some kind of native american ritual, taking it seriously and treating the body of that diseased animal with respect and care thats one thing. But just so you can have a "cool accessory" that just seems pretty offensive to me. :/


----------



## Conker (Jan 12, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I just think its really offensive to use a dead animals body for something as silly as furry vanity.
> I mean, yeah if your doing some kind of native american ritual, taking it seriously and treating the body of that diseased animal with respect and care thats one thing. But just so you can have a "cool accessory" that just seems pretty offensive to me. :/


If you have a dead animal I figure it's better to put as much of it to use as possible. Better to sell the tail than just throw it away. 

A use > a piece of trash

But I don't go around wearing a tail or anything either. 

But then, I also don't see why you need to treat dead creatures with care or respect. It's dead, it won't know the difference. 

For humans it's a tad different because relatives and friends of the corpse would be upset. So you treat the corpse with respect for them. But for a dead fox or a wolf? It's just a dead animal that will either wind up as food for another animal or in some form of disposal unit where they get rid of dead animals.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 13, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Very nice, but all that proves is that you know how to post links. ;]



they are all by this username.


----------



## monkeyspoon (Jan 13, 2010)

I have my one tail i made myself.

Its my favorite even though its the only one i have.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 13, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I just think its really offensive to use a dead animals body for something as silly as furry vanity.
> I mean, yeah if your doing some kind of native american ritual, taking it seriously and treating the body of that diseased animal with respect and care thats one thing. But just so you can have a "cool accessory" that just seems pretty offensive to me. :/




what if you do both lol? i was against real tails, but i, myself, try to respect the animal as best as i can. it was going to be sold to someone anyway, at least this particular tail was sold to someone who cared~

but, seriously, other then ebay, were do people get their tails? i cant find a decent place. im looking for a pure white one, and a natural fox tail (dont really care of they're real or fake, though id prefer real). the white one as a replacement for my current one i wear daily, and the natural one for my friends whos broke :/


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My school's mascott is a wolverine. I'm not too bad at drawing anthros of them



lol my native american state's animal is a wolverine


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 14, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> Well wearing a real raven tail would look just _silly_... And I think it would be just a _little_ creepy for me. So no. Besides, I'm perfectly content with my big fake one.


What if you gathered up a bunch of black feathers and _made_ yourself your own human-sized raven tail? 



RipperFang said:


> I bought a tail at an Anime convention and I wore it for a solid day until my best friend's boyfriend decided it would be hilarious to pull it and rip went the hide that connected the keychain. I'm currently trying to fix it...


Just sew up the leather above where the hole was and it should be as good as new. :]



Shenzebo said:


> Also stop posting overused memes :/


Who me? D:



Felicia Mertallis said:


> I just think its really offensive to use a dead animals body for something as silly as furry vanity.
> I mean, yeah if your doing some kind of native american ritual, taking it seriously and treating the body of that diseased animal with respect and care thats one thing. But just so you can have a "cool accessory" that just seems pretty offensive to me. :/


I am very respectful of animals and take very good care of my tails. They are my babies. :3
And they Aren't just some "cool accessory"; I realize that they came from a once living animal, and thats why I'm very cautious about who I buy from because I don't want to buy any that were meant to be sold off and are promoting the slaughter of more animals.



Zrcalo said:


> they are all by this username.


Oh, I see it now. Okay. :]



ChickO'Dee said:


> what if you do both lol? i was against real tails, but i, myself, try to respect the animal as best as i can. it was going to be sold to someone anyway, at least this particular tail was sold to someone who cared~
> 
> but, seriously, other then ebay, were do people get their tails? i cant find a decent place. im looking for a pure white one, and a natural fox tail (dont really care of they're real or fake, though id prefer real). the white one as a replacement for my current one i wear daily, and the natural one for my friends whos broke :/


There is one seller that I know of on FA, so I'm sure there are others. Other than that, furry and anime conventions are the place to go, but I'm wary of the origins of those tails because they are so perfect...


----------



## Nargle (Jan 15, 2010)

Bir said:


> I work at a Ren Faire that carries a LOT of tails. I have several of them here at home.
> 
> One time I was watching someone on stage at the faire, and some guy spilled his beer all over me, and my tail. I got one of those fuzzy good-for-nothing-on-regular-hair brushes wet and put a TINY bit of my cat's soap in it, and brushed it out. To get rid of the soap I just re-wet the brush, brushed out all of the soap, and put it in the dryer on VERY DELICATE.
> 
> Came out beautiful. xD



Just curious because you said you work at the ren faire, but do you know where they get their tails from? I bought a silver fox tail years and years ago from the ren faire, but a little while later I learned about fur farms. Obviously I felt really guilty, and the tail has been hanging in my closet ever since. So do you know where the ren faire tails come from?

@The respecting dead animal comment: How is leaving a tail to rot in a landfill or get devoured by wild animals more respectful than keeping it clean and well cared for and putting it to good use? For that matter, who "respects" their hamburger? People use dead animals for food all the time, but all of the sudden using fur is wrong?


----------



## Bir (Jan 15, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Just curious because you said you work at the ren faire, but do you know where they get their tails from? I bought a silver fox tail years and years ago from the ren faire, but a little while later I learned about fur farms. Obviously I felt really guilty, and the tail has been hanging in my closet ever since. So do you know where the ren faire tails come from?
> 
> @The respecting dead animal comment: How is leaving a tail to rot in a landfill or get devoured by wild animals more respectful than keeping it clean and well cared for and putting it to good use? For that matter, who "respects" their hamburger? People use dead animals for food all the time, but all of the sudden using fur is wrong?



I've actually asked the people who work the shop, but for the life of me I can't remember what they said. All I know is that no, they didn't run a fur farm or buy from a fur farm. I think they said they bought it from some huge company that sells fur/leather/etc. But on that note, the tannery I bought my tails from sold all kinds of fur and leather, from goat skin to bear hides to fox/coyote/bobcat tails... All over the board. However, when the Faire comes back for it's next season, I'll be sure to ask again. 

Fake tail tutorial on my page, for those of you who think it's repulsive to have a real one. ^^


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 15, 2010)

Bir said:


> I've actually asked the people who work the shop, but for the life of me I can't remember what they said. All I know is that no, they didn't run a fur farm or buy from a fur farm. I think they said they bought it from some huge company that sells fur/leather/etc. But on that note, the tannery I bought my tails from sold all kinds of fur and leather, from goat skin to bear hides to fox/coyote/bobcat tails... All over the board. However, when the Faire comes back for it's next season, I'll be sure to ask again.
> 
> Fake tail tutorial on my page, for those of you who think it's repulsive to have a real one. ^^


If they buy from a huge company that sells fur and leather, then they are buying from fur farms because thats where that company is going to buy from..

@Nargle - Hey, you changed your avatar! I like. 
Were you always that breed? I think I remember you being a dog, but not what kind. I feel like you didn't have it up before. :]


----------



## Bir (Jan 15, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> If they buy from a huge company that sells fur and leather, then they are buying from fur farms because thats where that company is going to buy from..
> 
> @Nargle - Hey, you changed your avatar! I like.
> Were you always that breed? I think I remember you being a dog, but not what kind. I feel like you didn't have it up before. :]



Makes sense. : /
Either way I don't buy from them anymore. I make my own. x3


----------



## Nargle (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> If they buy from a huge company that sells fur and leather, then they are buying from fur farms because thats where that company is going to buy from..
> 
> @Nargle - Hey, you changed your avatar! I like.
> Were you always that breed? I think I remember you being a dog, but not what kind. I feel like you didn't have it up before. :]


 
Dissappointing =C Now that I think back on it, having like a whole wall full of pristine, similar looking tails and assorted animal parts doesn't seem like what someone who's hunting or scavanging road kill would have.

Also, yes, I did change my species (Well, breed) and avatar, lol! I'm glad you like it =3 It wasn't a very recent change, though, it's been like that for a while, lol! X3 But yeah, it used to be a German Spitz, now a Silken Windhound (Awesome breed BTW). I made one of those character threads in the fursona forum if you're interested X3
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58839


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Dissappointing =C Now that I think back on it, having like a whole wall full of pristine, similar looking tails and assorted animal parts doesn't seem like what someone who's hunting or scavanging road kill would have.
> 
> Also, yes, I did change my species (Well, breed) and avatar, lol! I'm glad you like it =3 It wasn't a very recent change, though, it's been like that for a while, lol! X3 But yeah, it used to be a German Spitz, now a Silken Windhound (Awesome breed BTW). I made one of those character threads in the fursona forum if you're interested X3
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58839


I havent been on the forums for a while, so thats why I didn't know.. <__<


----------



## Nargle (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I havent been on the forums for a while, so thats why I didn't know.. <__<


 
I'm not getting on to you or anything <=C


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I'm not getting on to you or anything <=C


I know, I was just explaining why I didnt know.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 16, 2010)

Conker said:


> Good for her. I'm glad she embraced the spirit of Halloween!



Sorry But I' m against real fur.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Sorry But I' m against real fur.


Doesn't give you the right to act like a bitch to someone you know

:V


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 16, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Sorry But I' m against real fur.



so you'd rather it just rot?


----------



## lostfoxeh (Jan 16, 2010)

fake tails are better than real ones. Fake ones if they get wet don't smell, don't shed like some real ones do, don't rot and don't need much care to be in like new condition, lastly they are more customizable.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

Was really hoping this was about the possibility of attached tails


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Was really hoping this was about the possibility of attached tails


Nope. This thread contains Some sanity.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Sorry But I' m against real fur.



sorry I'm against your against real fur.


----------



## Bir (Jan 16, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Was really hoping this was about the possibility of attached tails



I wouldn't want one attached to me, unless the rest of me looked like a fur. 

Haha.

I just imagined something..

Humans walk around with animal tails.

If animals could choose to, I'd bet they'd walk around with human hands. XP


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 16, 2010)

lostfoxeh said:


> fake tails are better than real ones. Fake ones if they get wet don't smell, don't shed like some real ones do, don't rot and don't need much care to be in like new condition, lastly they are more customizable.



1. real tails don't rot.
2. real tails don't take, like, any care.
3. you need to wash fake tails.
4. fake tails fall apart
5. fake tails are bulky and unwielding. try sitting on a fake tail.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 1. real tails don't rot.
> 2. real tails don't take, like, any care.
> 3. you need to wash fake tails.
> 4. fake tails fall apart
> 5. fake tails are bulky and unwielding. try sitting on a fake tail.


1. Almost true. It takes hundreds of years really.
2. Yes and no. If you are leaving them hanging up, then, no, they wouldn't need any care.
3. True
4. True
5. YES

Overall = Win


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> 5. YES



:V IT'S LIKE HAVING A BOOSTER SEAT.


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 16, 2010)

Real tails are better


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

well.... you gotta be careful bugs dont get in your tail.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> :V IT'S LIKE HAVING A BOOSTER SEAT.


Short people win?



Zrcalo said:


> well.... you gotta be careful bugs dont get in your tail.


I don't know if they are even interested.
My tail was accidentally left out on the front lawn all night and that grass doesnt get bug spray or anything and yet somehow it didnt attract any bugs.
It scared the shit out of our roommates though, who thought it was an animal and almost tried to beat it with a stick. xD


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Short people win?
> 
> 
> I don't know if they are even interested.
> ...



seriously? were they stoned?


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> seriously? were they stoned?


It was dark, they were probably at least a little drunk, and uh, well, it IS real fur. So yes, it looked like an animal.
I'm not quite sure myself, but my boyfriend says that it was still there in the morning and we thought it was real for a second too, so..


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 1. real tails don't rot.
> 2. real tails don't take, like, any care.
> 3. you need to wash fake tails.
> 4. fake tails fall apart
> 5. fake tails are bulky and unwielding. try sitting on a fake tail.



1. Real tails rot. ;
2. Real tails do need care. You need to brush them, or they will become matted. 
3. Washing a real tail is possible, and good for the tail. They tend to suck up smells around it.
4. Even a tanning process isn't good enough to keep a real tail from falling apart, and breaking in half.
5. There are more than just bulky tails that you can make x.x

I'm not trying to start anything, but I have so many tails that have broken into tiny pieces, and even when I'm wearing them I have to make sure that they're still there. They're frail.

Fabric tails suck, though. They rip at the edging, don't look very realistic, and the fake fur stuff never seems to sit the right way. xD At least in my experience.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> 1. Real tails rot. ;
> 2. Real tails do need care. You need to brush them, or they will become matted.
> 3. Washing a real tail is possible, and good for the tail. They tend to suck up smells around it.
> 4. Even a tanning process isn't good enough to keep a real tail from falling apart, and breaking in half.
> ...


What kind of tails have You been buying?
Like I had already said, fur/leather takes hundreds of years to rot.
You should Never brush a tail. Light combing is all you should do.
Washing them is NOT good for them. It ruins the tanning process and is probably why they keep falling apart.

This is exactly the reason why Im making a tutorial.. -___-;


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> What kind of tails have You been buying?
> Like I had already said, fur/leather takes hundreds of years to rot.
> You should Never brush a tail. Light combing is all you should do.
> Washing them is NOT good for them. It ruins the tanning process and is probably why they keep falling apart.
> ...



I buy them from faires, conventions, farmers who kill the animals that bother their animals..

And actually, I haven't washed many of my tails. I've washed a couple because of spills, and they've held up fine, because I keep them on my wall now and use /fake/ tails. 

The ones I haven't done anything with other than wear them are falling apart as well. 

Brushing/combing, it's all the same. I use a bristle brush, and it makes them amazing.

Washing is fine, so long as you handle them with care. Just like you can wash leather, you can wash tails.

What are you making a tutorial about?


----------



## RedneckFur (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not that picky, really.   I have both real and fake tails.  Love both.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 17, 2010)

Conker said:


> Doesn't give you the right to act like a bitch to someone you know
> 
> :V


Well I don't really know them soo oh well. and I'm not trying to be a bitch, I'm just stating my opinion. but I guess Thats not worth it here



HarleyParanoia said:


> so you'd rather it just rot?


I'm not getting into this with you



Zrcalo said:


> sorry I'm against your against real fur.



Oh well.. I'm soo hurt ... NOT


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> 1. Real tails rot. ;
> 2. Real tails do need care. You need to brush them, or they will become matted.
> 3. Washing a real tail is possible, and good for the tail. *They tend to suck up smells around it.*
> 4. *Even a tanning process isn't good enough to keep a real tail from falling apart, and breaking in half.*
> ...


I have no experience with tails so everything I say is wrong.
If the real tails suck up smells around them you would probably not want to wash them at the local bathroom.
Real tails do fall apart, as "living" things tend to be in bad shape more than the fake versions of them - as you could keep toy food for hundreds of years without worryiing about it being bad.
Both real tails and fake tails haves their own magic.
I usually say that fake tails are cuter because you can actually modify them.
Tails are in your pants.
Tails are mostly placed in the super hump spot, although some must put it the other side.
Real tails easily catch fire, but that's not like fake ones are resistant.
Both tails need some kind of grooming, but fake tails tend to get gfghfjhgd more.
Furries with tails are cute.
You would probably want to wash a real tail at a flower shop.
To get a free real tail you need an axe.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> I buy them from faires, conventions, farmers who kill the animals that bother their animals..
> 
> And actually, I haven't washed many of my tails. I've washed a couple because of spills, and they've held up fine, because I keep them on my wall now and use /fake/ tails.
> 
> ...



why would you argue with someone who is clearly an expert on the subject? just sayin'...she clearly knows what she's talking about.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> I buy them from faires, conventions, farmers who kill the animals that bother their animals..
> 
> And actually, I haven't washed many of my tails. I've washed a couple because of spills, and they've held up fine, because I keep them on my wall now and use /fake/ tails.
> 
> ...



She sure does.
How can she be so expert about tails.
Even though I don't plan on looking on one in the rest of my life I now want to hear much more.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why would you argue with someone who is clearly an expert on the subject? just sayin'...she clearly knows what she's talking about.



Who's an expert? Who's to say?

Because if she's making a tutorial about how to take care of a real tail, then she should be open to all experiences and tips.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Who's an expert? Who's to say?
> 
> Because if she's making a tutorial about how to take care of a real tail, then she should be open to all experiences and tips.



but nothing you have said has made sense. :v


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> but nothing you have said has made sense. :v



As far I know, I spoke English.

What didn't you understand? I'd be glad to clarify. : /


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> As far I know, I spoke English.
> 
> What didn't you understand? I'd be glad to clarify. : /



just some of the points you made. you really shouldn't wash tails, as it will completely ruin them. and, i've yet to see a fake tail that's easy to sit on


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> just some of the points you made. you really shouldn't wash tails, as it will completely ruin them. and, i've yet to see a fake tail that's easy to sit on



Then make a fake tail that is made of a lone string, that will sure be comfortable when you sit.
And that's not Bir who didn't spoke english, that is me fgfhjgkfds.
You really shouldn't wash tails because the main place to wash things is the bathroom and it is most of the time stinky, unless it's in a proper house with girls, then that would be flowery.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> just some of the points you made. you really shouldn't wash tails, as it will completely ruin them. and, i've yet to see a fake tail that's easy to sit on



If you put them in the washer and dryer, it will ruin them. As for me, I have a small tumble-dryer-thing for extreme delicates. And there are numerous ways to wash things, it's not like I'm plunging the damned thing into water, and scrubbing it. 

As for finding a tail that's easy to sit on, why would you want to sit on your tail? Wouldn't it be easier to wrap it around you, or place it behind you? Jus' sayin.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Then make a fake tail that is made of a lone string, that will sure be comfortable when you sit.
> And that's not Bir who didn't spoke english, that is me fgfhjgkfds.
> You really shouldn't wash tails because the main place to wash things is the bathroom and it is most of the time stinky, unless it's in a proper house with girls, then that would be flowery.



I would never, ever wash a tail in a nasty bathroom. I have a kitchen sink, and the sink in my crafting room. 

One of my tails had been drenched by some asshole's beer, and all it took was a little sponge with a drop of cat soap, some gentle scrubbing, and to remove the soap I get my fingers wet and gently squeeze it off of each tuft of hair. 

Then it goes in the dryer.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> I would never, ever wash a tail in a nasty bathroom. I have a kitchen sink, and the sink in my crafting room.
> 
> One of my tails had been drenched by some asshole's beer, and all it took was a little sponge with a drop of cat soap, some gentle scrubbing, and to remove the soap I get my fingers wet and gently squeeze it off of each tuft of hair.
> 
> Then it goes in the dryer.



I thought a proper way of washing tails wasn't by sink but by a large bowl with water and soap and groping it around with multichop hand tactics.
How it got drenched by some asshole's beer?
Cat soap, tails, quite imaginable.
Scrubbing is the key of success.
Wet fingers? Well if I ever get to hold a tail I would do that.
Squeezing it is easily imaginable.

Just don't get someone to urinate on one of your tails, that would be a tail off your butt.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I thought a proper way of washing tails wasn't by sink but by a large bowl with water and soap and groping it around with multichop hand tactics.
> How it got drenched by some asshole's beer?
> Cat soap, tails, quite imaginable.
> Scrubbing is the key of success.
> ...



I was at the Faire enjoying my afternoon off watching Moonie (One of the actors) and the guy behind me accidentally knocked his beer off the little stand and it drenched my tail, backpack, and pants. It sucked, but at least I could change back into my costume XD

Edit: I had forgotten to post the rest of my reply.

And yes, you just have to be careful. 
Massaging the fur is the key.

But I should stop posting my thoughts here. After all, this isn't my thread. 

Good luck with your tutorial. I have a tutorial myself, but it's for making realistic /fake/ tails. I'll bet they're easy to sit on, too. 
I'll be sure to check your tutorial out, if and when you do post one.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> If you put them in the washer and dryer, it will ruin them. As for me, I have a small tumble-dryer-thing for extreme delicates. And there are numerous ways to wash things, it's not like I'm plunging the damned thing into water, and scrubbing it.
> 
> As for finding a tail that's easy to sit on, why would you want to sit on your tail? Wouldn't it be easier to wrap it around you, or place it behind you? Jus' sayin.



i have yet to find a fake tail that wraps, lol. they're always stiff.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> I was at the Faire enjoying my afternoon off watching Moonie (One of the actors) and the guy behind me accidentally knocked his beer off the little stand and it drenched my tail, backpack, and pants. It sucked, but at least I could change back into my costume XD
> 
> Edit: I had forgotten to post the rest of my reply.
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll end this private chat fast.
That's really ass when someone drenches you all with beer, especially when it's on pants, backpack, and of course tail.
What do you mean costume? Well answer that later if you want.
I am not going to make any tutorials soon, because I have no special knowledge in anything but... nothing.
If you still want to talk, you can either send me PM or get me by the messaging programs I am using.

Anyway, what do you do when like... a paint bucket or something that really...really smells gets drenched on your tail?


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> I buy them from fairs, conventions, farmers who kill the animals that bother their animals..
> 
> And actually, I haven't washed many of my tails. I've washed a couple because of spills, and they've held up fine, because I keep them on my wall now and use /fake/ tails.
> 
> ...


1. Washing is NEVER okay, what don't you get about that?
Look at this or ANY similar search and they say "NO NO NO, DO NOT WASH!" http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=how+to+clean+fur&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10
Most don't even recommend washing them yourselves and taking it to a professional ONLY, but most people can't afford that and wouldn't want to do it just for a tail.

2. Brushing is ONLY okay if the fur is SUPER SHORT. Unless you are cutting off your short-haired cat's tail, I doubt you are ever going to find a short haired tail. COMBS ONLY. http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2019802/how_to_clean_fur.html?cat=46

3. I'm glad that you actually read my original post.



HarleyParanoia said:


> why would you argue with someone who is clearly an expert on the subject? just sayin'...she clearly knows what she's talking about.


^_^ You are my official FAF buddy.



ArrLeashen said:


> She sure does.
> How can she be so expert about tails.
> Even though I don't plan on looking on one in the rest of my life I now want to hear much more.


I'm glad you want to hear more, but I honestly can't understand some of the things you say. :/


Bir said:


> Who's an expert? Who's to say?
> 
> Because if she's making a tutorial about how to take care of a real tail, then she should be open to all experiences and tips.


Not if the advice I'm being given is Wrong.
...<___<


ArrLeashen said:


> Then make a fake tail that is made of a lone string, that will sure be comfortable when you sit.
> And that's not Bir who didn't spoke english, that is me fgfhjgkfds.
> You really shouldn't wash tails because the main place to wash things is the bathroom and it is most of the time stinky, unless it's in a proper house with girls, then that would be flowery.


Um. Then.. maybe you should clean your bathroom first? .___.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

> Not if the advice I'm being given is Wrong.
> ...<___<


What's wrong about it if it's been done? First off, having a few tails does not make you an expert.  

Second, if someone has washed a tail and succeeded, then it is possible. Just because you can't do it doesn't mean it's not possible. 



> I'm glad you want to hear more, but I honestly can't understand some of the things you say. :/


Then you can't read, I guess. As far as I know, I'm typing in close to perfect English.

Unless you can't understand that someone else can do something you choose not to do/can't do?

As for brushing, a bristled brush/toothbrush works just fine.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> What's wrong about it if it's been done? First off, having a few tails does not make you an expert.
> 
> Second, if someone has washed a tail and succeeded, then it is possible. Just because you can't do it doesn't mean it's not possible.
> 
> ...


I never said I was an expert. Ever. That came from someone else. And I must be doing *something* right if someone that doesn't know me at all decided that I know what I'm talking about.

Succeeded does not equal your tails falling apart. Succeeded does not equal hundreds of articles telling you specifically Not to.

Um, please re-read, because that was directed towards Arrleashen and not you..

Once again, obviously not because your tails are falling apart.




*P.S. - I posted a rough draft of the tutorial in the original post.*


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i have yet to find a fake tail that wraps, lol. they're always stiff.


 
Just to let you know, I made this tail, and even though it might look stiff in the picture, it's extremely flexible. It wiggles slightly when hanging, and it can easily be squished flat and bent. I can wrap it tightly around my arm. I could easily pull it to the side or even into my lap if I were to sit down with it. Plus, it's relatively small (Unlike the body pillows some people have hanging off their belts) so it doesn't really get in the way. Fake tails don't have to be huge, stiff, encumbering pillows.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Just to let you know, I made this tail, and even though it might look stiff in the picture, it's extremely flexible. It wiggles slightly when hanging, and it can easily be squished flat and bent. I can wrap it tightly around my arm. I could easily pull it to the side or even into my lap if I were to sit down with it. Plus, it's relatively small (Unlike the body pillows some people have hanging off their belts) so it doesn't really get in the way. Fake tails don't have to be huge, stiff, encumbering pillows.



oh wow! you made that? very nice. looks pretty damn real actually. mind if i ask you how you did it? like, what tutorial did you use ect


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> oh wow! you made that? very nice. looks pretty damn real actually. mind if i ask you how you did it? like, what tutorial did you use ect


 
No tutorial, I just cut out a piece of faux fur, sort of in the shape of the Ten Commandments tablet, lol! Tucked all the fur inside and sewed it by hand. Stuffed it VERY loosely with "Cluster stuff" type stuffing (looks like little tiny cotton balls, but kind of stuck together still). Then I just gathered the top up and sewed it shut. I attached the little clip by sewing in a small strip of felt into the inside of the tail, which was looped through the hole in the clip. I colored it with Prismacolor markers. Pretty easy to make! The fact that it's relatively small (Maybe 20 inches long, and 5 inches in diameter?) and loosely stuffed with the "Cluster stuff" are what make it so flexible.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> No tutorial, I just cut out a piece of faux fur, sort of in the shape of the Ten Commandments tablet, lol! Tucked all the fur inside and sewed it by hand. Stuffed it VERY loosely with "Cluster stuff" type stuffing (looks like little tiny cotton balls, but kind of stuck together still). Then I just gathered the top up and sewed it shut. I attached the little clip by sewing in a small strip of felt into the inside of the tail, which was looped through the hole in the clip. I colored it with Prismacolor markers. Pretty easy to make! The fact that it's relatively small (Maybe 20 inches long, and 5 inches in diameter?) and loosely stuffed with the "Cluster stuff" are what make it so flexible.



wow. i'll have to try that. ive seen too many over complicated tail tutorials out there >< that sounds pretty easy and it's damn cute.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> wow. i'll have to try that. ive seen too many over complicated tail tutorials out there >< that sounds pretty easy and it's damn cute.


 
Aw, thank you n.n Heh, and this tail was actually kind of a protest against overly complicated tutorials and big, cartoony, fake looking tails, lol! 


Sorry for the thread derail, Kiszka XD I'd like to say that so far I think the tutorial looks good, as brief as it is for now, lol! Maybe you might consider including photos, for us visual learners? X3


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Aw, thank you n.n Heh, and this tail was actually kind of a protest against overly complicated tutorials and big, cartoony, fake looking tails, lol!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the thread derail, Kiszka XD I'd like to say that so far I think the tutorial looks good, as brief as it is for now, lol! Maybe you might consider including photos, for us visual learners? X3


That's why I said it was without photographs. 
I'll be adding those in later when I'm done and post it in the Tut section. :]


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Aw, thank you n.n Heh, and this tail was actually kind of a protest against overly complicated tutorials and big, cartoony, fake looking tails, lol!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the thread derail, Kiszka XD I'd like to say that so far I think the tutorial looks good, as brief as it is for now, lol! Maybe you might consider including photos, for us visual learners? X3



high five to that

and yeah, sorry too =3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I never said I was an expert. Ever. That came from someone else. And I must be doing *something* right if someone that doesn't know me at all decided that I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Succeeded does not equal your tails falling apart. Succeeded does not equal hundreds of articles telling you specifically Not to.
> 
> ...



You sure hurted my feeelings T^T
But I have no feelings
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA nevermind.




Nargle said:


> Just to let you know, I made this tail, and even though it might look stiff in the picture, it's extremely flexible. It wiggles slightly when hanging, and it can easily be squished flat and bent. I can wrap it tightly around my arm. I could easily pull it to the side or even into my lap if I were to sit down with it. Plus, it's relatively small (Unlike the body pillows some people have hanging off their belts) so it doesn't really get in the way. Fake tails don't have to be huge, stiff, encumbering pillows.



Looks kind of flexible, and probably the first tail I have ever seen, but it looks very symetrical, and that is not very tail like, the shape is kind of funny for a tail. But again, it's not a potato mash, and very airy.
I could say that the only bad spots are the very hard or the spots where nobody look(The shape).


----------



## footfoe (Jan 18, 2010)

Kya i so want a freaking real tail.  i'm thinking about trying to find one at katsucon (buy it while my friends arnt looking meow) 

i didn't know you had to do so much to take care of them, interesting?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Kya i so want a freaking real tail.  i'm thinking about trying to find one at katsucon (buy it while my friends arnt looking meow)
> 
> i didn't know you had to do so much to take care of them, interesting?



If you want a real tail you are better off trying to get it from a reservation....meaning a source that gets it from a reservation.

I have to warn you, that as far as I know the person who sells real tails at Neko is the same that does it at Katsu, and he still won't give up the source. That leads me to believe that they come from fur farms...so take that as you will.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you want a real tail you are better off trying to get it from a reservation....meaning a source that gets it from a reservation.
> 
> I have to warn you, that as far as I know the person who sells real tails at Neko is the same that does it at Katsu, and he still won't give up the source. That leads me to believe that they come from fur farms...so take that as you will.


I also advise that you use caution when buying from cons and fairs. Those tails usually look so nice and big and fluffy because they are fur farm tails.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I also advise that you use caution when buying from cons and fairs. Those tails usually look so nice and big and fluffy because they are fur farm tails.



Yeah...which is why they usually don't want to tell you where it came from.

I have one that I wear but it came from a guy who gets them direct from a reservation. The people hunt the animals, eat the meat, but sell the skin and fur as part of their income.

The tails from that place are not always good quality but if you keep looking, good quality comes in here and there.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

is it bad to want to farm foxes?
I've always wanted to do that...
and/or raise 'em as pets.

:3 then sell their pelts on ebay.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> is it bad to want to farm foxes?
> I've always wanted to do that...
> and/or raise 'em as pets.
> 
> :3 then sell their pelts on ebay.


 
Just like there is a difference between being a dog breeder and running a puppy mill, or keeping free-range farm animals vs. a large commercial farm, there is a huge difference between raising foxes on a farm and running a "fur farm." The sole purpose of fur farms are to maximize profit, usually at the expense of the animal. Conditions are usually beyond horrific, multiple animals are crammed tightly into small filthy wire cages, while they cut their feet on wire, sit in their own filth, go crazy, and die. 

Here's a video so you can see the kinds of horrors that go on in fur farms, even in the US. BTW, I couldn't make it to the end, good luck watching the whole thing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7aPoDg5fDc


If you have land and a farm, and want to open up a wild animal sanctuary where animals are well kept in humane conditions, where all of their needs are met (Food, medical care, proper exercise and mental stimulation), and given good lives, then there's nothing wrong with using their pelts or meat, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> is it bad to want to farm foxes?
> I've always wanted to do that...
> and/or raise 'em as pets.
> 
> :3 then sell their pelts on ebay.


I'm just going to pretend you are a troll.


----------



## Conker (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> is it bad to want to farm foxes?
> I've always wanted to do that...
> and/or raise 'em as pets.
> 
> :3 then sell their pelts on ebay.


I love the new avatar :3 Your fursuit is beyond awesome.

And I NEVER say that


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

A real papillon tail would be too small for me to wear properly. Same with ferret tails.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 18, 2010)

Phalene said:


> A real papillon tail would be too small for me to wear properly. Same with ferret tails.


That's why I bought a fox tail that looks like my fursonas tail.
No ones going to care otherwise.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> That's why I bought a fox tail that looks like my fursonas tail.
> No ones going to care otherwise.


Is it dyed or something? And I don't know, I think I'd rather stick with fake tails than real ones when it comes to my fursonas.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 18, 2010)

I realize this is only fur tails....but i know one of you is a taxidermist and i sorta want to get a small coyote pelt and have it stuffed a little [like teddy bear status] How expensive is this? and can any taxidermy place do it?


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 18, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Is it dyed or something? And I don't know, I think I'd rather stick with fake tails than real ones when it comes to my fursonas.


No, it's not dyed, my fursona is just not crazy colors. xD
It's just dark fur with a white tip. Like this http://stripsinc.tripod.com/sitebui...ond/silverfoxtails2-28-07016.jpg.w300h400.jpg


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Just like there is a difference between being a dog breeder and running a puppy mill, or keeping free-range farm animals vs. a large commercial farm, there is a huge difference between raising foxes on a farm and running a "fur farm." The sole purpose of fur farms are to maximize profit, usually at the expense of the animal. Conditions are usually beyond horrific, multiple animals are crammed tightly into small filthy wire cages, while they cut their feet on wire, sit in their own filth, go crazy, and die.
> 
> Here's a video so you can see the kinds of horrors that go on in fur farms, even in the US. BTW, I couldn't make it to the end, good luck watching the whole thing.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7aPoDg5fDc
> ...



agreed. 
I want to farm foxes... not run a "furmill"
just like to breed dogs instead of running a puppy mill.

I'm no troll.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I realize this is only fur tails....but i know one of you is a taxidermist and i sorta want to get a small coyote pelt and have it stuffed a little [like teddy bear status] How expensive is this? and can any taxidermy place do it?



:3 I can do it!
it's called a taxidermy plush, I made one of my fox...
generally a coyote pelt is $80 and I'd prolly charge you $200 for the whole thing.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 I can do it!
> it's called a taxidermy plush, I made one of my fox...
> generally a coyote pelt is $80 and I'd prolly charge you $200 for the whole thing.


 
$200? hmmm. are there any cheaper pelts or anything like that? -broke-


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Conker said:


> I love the new avatar :3 Your fursuit is beyond awesome.
> 
> And I NEVER say that



haha thanks!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> $200? hmmm. are there any cheaper pelts or anything like that? -broke-



yeah... you could easily get a pelt for $30-$50 but they'd have no legs/feet and would prolly have some damage.

search ebay.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 18, 2010)

I kinda want to commission this from you  Hypothetically, how long will it take to complete?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I kinda want to commission this from you  Hypothetically, how long will it take to complete?



prolly about a month.. I'm still working on 2 fursuits right now.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 18, 2010)

hm... well ima work on getting a job. then I shall let you know XD


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 18, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> hm... well ima work on getting a job. then I shall let you know XD


Okay, seriously guys. There's this thing called PRIVATE MESSAGING. Use it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry, Kiszka. Seemed slightly relevant and didn't know who to ask.

Anyway. Yuz. Real tails.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> prolly about a month.. I'm still working on 2 fursuits right now.



Then I didn't revenge my mermory, it was you.
You also have a youtube channel with the fursuit stuff, I'll see if it's still there.
Is it hard to be a fursuiter?
Because it is always 50/50 if something is right or not.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Then I didn't revenge my mermory, it was you.
> You also have a youtube channel with the fursuit stuff, I'll see if it's still there.
> Is it hard to be a fursuiter?
> Because it is always 50/50 if something is right or not.



naw, it just takes time, money, and practice.
good thing is though... you can ALWAYS fix your mistakes. you just have to put the time and effort forth.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Okay, seriously guys. There's this thing called PRIVATE MESSAGING. Use it.



you just dont like my sexy dead animal skins.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Serious business? 

But no really, wearing a real tail is no worse than wearing leather.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

I am a carnivore and damned proud. It is fantastic in my opinion if the hide from the meat I eat is used for something because that means the animal's death has been mostly for good use. I have no problem with most fur, because unless it came from a furfarm [which I do my very best not to buy anything that might come from one] the animal generally had the conditions to live decently.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you just dont like my sexy dead animal skins.


Then... why would I be posting a thread on dead animal tails? ?_?



Zrcalo said:


> I want you to think about this...
> 
> if we were wearing animal skins ... we wouldnt need the technology for synthetic fibers...
> we wouldnt need to pollute the oceans to drill for oil.
> ...


This.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 19, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Can we keep this a little less hostile and more on topic? I think OP was looking to talk about "storage, brushing, and just general care tips for real fur tails."
> 
> If the debate on cruelty and such has to continue, it can get a separate thread. It's just derailment here.


Thank you. I was actually really hoping that the thread *wouldnt* take this direction. Especially with someone as hostile and rude as that guy.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyway, so would the care for tails go the same for any kind of fur or just that because it's sort of a weak appendage?


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Anyway, so would the care for tails go the same for any kind of fur or just that because it's sort of a weak appendage?


I think you can use dog shampoo on real tails. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Anyway, so would the care for tails go the same for any kind of fur or just that because it's sort of a weak appendage?


It depends. Fur coats for example *can* usually be brushed because they have only one layer of fur and are short-haired. Tails on the other hand usually have two layers of fur and are long-haired, so a comb needs to be used. I can actually now quote this from a website that sells tails and pelts.



Phalene said:


> I think you can use dog shampoo on real tails. Don't quote me on that though.


Listen to her and don't quote her. lol
NEVER use shampoo of any kind on fur. Or soap.



*At this point, I'd like to ask everyone to ignore Artalds. He's only feeding off of the responses we give, so just ignore him.*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> It depends. Fur coats for example *can* usually be brushed because they have only one layer of fur and are short-haired. Tails on the other hand usually have two layers of fur and are long-haired, so a comb needs to be used. I can actually now quote this from a website that sells tails and pelts.
> 
> 
> Listen to her and don't quote her. lol
> ...


 
Well cuz, like I said earlier, I'm prolly gonna get the taxidermy coyote and I wanna make sure it doesn't get all matted


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Listen to her and don't quote her. lol
> NEVER use shampoo of any kind on fur. Or soap.


Maybe I shouldn't get a tail XD



Kiszka said:


> *At this point, I'd like to ask everyone to ignore Artalds. He's only feeding off of the responses we give, so just ignore him.*


Yes'm, gotcha.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Maybe I shouldn't get a tail XD
> 
> 
> Yes'm, gotcha.


 
Haha, this is random but my friend has a ferret who looks like yer fursona kinda, minus the human hair plus he's male. He's my favourite of the 3 she has though :3


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well cuz, like I said earlier, I'm prolly gonna get the taxidermy coyote and I wanna make sure it doesn't get all matted


Why would it get matted though? If a professional job was done on it, it shouldnt be matted. If you are talking about the fur getting mussed when you cuddle with it (im presuming since you want it stuffed like a plushie), all you need to do is smooth the fur back with your (clean) hands and occasionally comb it.



Phalene said:


> Maybe I shouldn't get a tail XD
> 
> 
> Yes'm, gotcha.


haha, why? this is why im posting this tutorial: to helppp. xD


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright, awesome. haha, the real point to for cuddles and as a travel companion. I know it's stuffed but I'm with tweakers and e-tards on the weekends and bringing it with me would trip them the fuck out XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

woah. shitstorm in this thread.

anyway. I own a real tail.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

me too~


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well cuz, like I said earlier, I'm prolly gonna get the taxidermy coyote and I wanna make sure it doesn't get all matted



real fur doesnt get matted. PERIOD. 
it only does if it gets wet or you do something to it.

the ONLY way to clean real fur is to put borax in it DRY and scrub it. DRY.
then blow or shake out all the borax.

dont EVER get real fur wet. EVER.
okay well I might sound a little too paranoid...
what I mean to say is... DONT WASH IT. 
if it gets wet. leave it alone to try then brush/fluff him out. works well. 

*snuggles taxidermy fox plush*


----------



## Nargle (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> real fur doesnt get matted. PERIOD.
> it only does if it gets wet or you do something to it.


 
Well that depends on the animal, doesn't it? If you had a Shih Tsu hide or whatever, there's a very high chance that it would get matted without daily or twice daily brushing, with regular use. ATM I can't think of any wild animals that would get matted, though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> real fur doesnt get matted. PERIOD.
> it only does if it gets wet or you do something to it.
> 
> the ONLY way to clean real fur is to put borax in it DRY and scrub it. DRY.
> ...



You wanted to fuck a  dead taxidermy fox that is used as a plushy and asked us if thay would be zoophila, necrohila, plushophila or taxidimary fetish.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> real fur doesnt get matted. PERIOD.
> it only does if it gets wet or you do something to it.
> 
> the ONLY way to clean real fur is to put borax in it DRY and scrub it. DRY.
> ...


You can also use.. cornmeal I believe.
And I also saw something about gasoline, idk. xD


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

I read in an article somewhere recently that in the near future it may be possible to surgically attach a real tail to the human body, complete with muscular control and movement and nerve receptors. Honestly, that idea makes me feel what I can only describe as sheer terror at what the future might hold. I'll see if I can locate the article again later.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> I read in an article somewhere recently that in the near future it may be possible to surgically attach a real tail to the human body, complete with muscular control and movement and nerve receptors. Honestly, that idea makes me feel what I can only describe as sheer terror at what the future might hold. I'll see if I can locate the article again later.



Ew, I get my leg caught in car doors as is (it's amazing to witness) ..now a tail....


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love cat ears and tail. D:


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 19, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> I would love cat ears and tail. D:


real dead ones or real attached ones?


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> I read in an article somewhere recently that in the near future it may be possible to surgically attach a real tail to the human body, complete with muscular control and movement and nerve receptors. Honestly, that idea makes me feel what I can only describe as sheer terror at what the future might hold. I'll see if I can locate the article again later.


Yup. I've seen one (from Swedish doctors, I believe.) that is for making your ears look elfish.
Found it: http://www.modernplasztika.co.hu/beavatkozas_eng.html

P.S. - I love your avatar.


----------



## voodoo predator (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh.... you mean like that...
I thought you were talking about real tails as in people were born with them. I don't have one but I know somone who does. They aren't fun man its just a fleshy extension of your spine that hangs over your ass crack its not furry or anything.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 20, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> Oh.... you mean like that...
> I thought you were talking about real tails as in people were born with them. I don't have one but I know somone who does. They aren't fun man its just a fleshy extension of your spine that hangs over your ass crack its not furry or anything.


How could you think that? What in the world kind of care tips could I give for weird fleshy spine extensions? =/


----------

